# how to adjust projector headlight bulbs



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

does any1 know how to adjust the bulb inside the projector headlights for nissan 200sx... i want it to point a lil more down..im blinding people on the road =(


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yo man i got the same problem...make sure you are using your regulars and not the brights...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u will have to remove them from your car, and pop out the black covers behind them.......there u will see some screws that u can play with, and those will adjust the beams, and like "notanotherhonda" said, make sure youre not using the high beams


----------

